# CLOUD SECURITY ACCESD



## bneaus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi All,
Recently our business software database provider has moved to a "hosted software" solution pushing my company into the cloud or face upgrade our servers and sql to the tune of 100k..

The cost to move into the cloud make this very attractive but thus then allows staff unfettered access to data anytime any where which currently can only be accessed locally within our office! 

The open ended access poses concern I am hoping that someone can assist with shedding some light on options that are available to restrict access cloud environments as my business starts moving into them our next enveitble move will be to office 365... And again essentially I would like to know what mechanisms are available to restrict access to cloud environments. Ideally allowing staff to access in our office only .

Appreciate any thoughts.

Regards 
Tim


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The cloud provider would have to provide this service. Usual way is to note your office's wan ip and only allow access from that ip address and no other. You may need to get a static ip from your ISP for this to be accomplished.


----------



## Vikaram (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't worry all the requirements will be done according to your wish. you can made changes as you wish just you have to do that give details of your requirement. they will give you same.


----------

